

The celebrity guide to never getting hacked - sriramk
http://sriramk.com/celebrityhack

======
easyfree37
All well said and done. But there will be another celeb who gets hacked and
God knows what will be released.

------
gvb
For #10, "delete" is insufficient. Make sure you use a secure delete. Standard
deletes mark the file as "deleted", but leave the data on the file system
where it can potentially be recovered by an "undelete" utility.

~~~
sriramk
That's fair but I was trying to come up with a list that wouldn't require too
much tech knowhow. I'd worry much more about deleting all copies from the
cloud than someone retrieving data of an old HDD/SSD. Fair point though.

